# Offshore application for 189 visa



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I have a quick question regarding the offshore application for 189 visa.actualli i am in australia at the monent and banned by s48, therefore as per your advise (in previous threads) and immi rules i cant lodge any onshore application..so i just want to ask is it compulsory to leave the country to apply for 189 visa ? Is it not possible to put an offshore application while we are in australia and can leave the country at the time of getting a decision from case officer in future...
Your advise is always of great help to me..please suggest me it would be really thankful this time as well..
Thanks once again..
Regards,
Fateh


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Can i get any advice pls


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Any input plss...


----------



## Maju (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm also in same boat as u fateh. Did u find any information???


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Maju,

I have lodged my Eoi ,however i havnt heard so far.its 21 days now,just surprised how people r getting quick invitations with 60 points..
Regarding application i will leave the country for few days and make an offshore application once i get invitation. And have planned to return to aus once i will lodge my pr application...
And where are u upto Maju?


----------



## Maju (Jul 14, 2013)

When did u lodge ur eoi??


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

On 24 june and my occupation is registered nurse


----------



## Maju (Jul 14, 2013)

How much was ur eoi points??


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

60 pts for 189 visa but i think they issued invitation to people with more pts in last round...whats ur stage??


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Glad to see you !*



fateh said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the offshore application for 189 visa.actualli i am in australia at the monent and banned by s48, therefore as per your advise (in previous threads) and immi rules i cant lodge any onshore application..so i just want to ask is it compulsory to leave the country to apply for 189 visa ? Is it not possible to put an offshore application while we are in australia and can leave the country at the time of getting a decision from case officer in future...
> Your advise is always of great help to me..please suggest me it would be really thankful this time as well..
> ...


Hi Feteh! I am so glad that I found somebody who is in same circumstances as mine  I really hope all is well with you by now 
Basically same thing is going around here.
I have been refused on my 485 visa due to not holding 'adequate health insurance at the time of application'. That was only a week ago ;(
However, Next month I am turning 25, and will make 60points to lodge EOI for 189visa. Thank god haha

I am aware that I need to make offshore application due to s48.
I would like to ask you few questions about offshore 189 application here.

1. I am planning to go to New Zealand to lodge application after invitation, then come back to Aus next day(I have BVA(or BVB) at the moment from MRT appeal). Is one day away enough?

2. I assume you had the health check from 485 application. So did you only have to do HIV blood test? or Is it different for offshore applicant?? I am very concerned about this part ;(

3. In your experience, Do you reckon offshore visa applicants gets their visa processed slower than onshore 189 applicants?

Thank you very much Fetah for your time and really hope to hear from you soon 

Jonson


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Dear jonson,
Sry for replying si late.i got my visa granted last month.It was pretty fast in 5 weeks only.I made an offshore application and i believe that should stay a minimum of 5 days out of the country,as per advise of most of the agents.In my case i went to my hone country for 10 days and was in aus at the time of decision..
Thanks snd Good luck

Regards,Fateh


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you very much Fateh for your reply and congratulations on your PR grant


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can I please also ask you how you did your health check?
I heard 485visa health check resemble 189visa health check, except for HIV blood test.
So I am planning to do HIV blood test soon! So when do you think it is the best time to do it from your experience? I haven't even done my EOI yet, but can I do it ... like now.?


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2013)

chorcor87 said:


> Can I please also ask you how you did your health check?
> I heard 485visa health check resemble 189visa health check, except for HIV blood test.
> So I am planning to do HIV blood test soon! So when do you think it is the best time to do it from your experience? I haven't even done my EOI yet, but can I do it ... like now.?


Hi Chorcor87,

How did you go with your offshore 189 application ? 
Will the section48 not be in effect if we travel overseas on bridging visa B and can lodge offshore 189? My lawyer has advised me otherwise.

Please reply. Your experience will be of great help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Radical,
I did offshore application and it took me less than 4wks to be granted.
I was on bridging B and stayed overseas 2nights and 3days(some suggests one week or even until the visa grant but i think for 189 it seems they are being generous on this process).

I believe offshore gets treated same as onshore. no disadvantage there at all from my experience.

I can introduce you to my agent if you need as they did the job properly and made it real fast for me at the end.

Cheers hope you go real well until the grant


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2013)

chorcor87 said:


> Hi Radical,
> I did offshore application and it took me less than 4wks to be granted.
> I was on bridging B and stayed overseas 2nights and 3days(some suggests one week or even until the visa grant but i think for 189 it seems they are being generous on this process).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply. It is really good to hear that you've got the grant.

Could you please tell me when did you apply for EOI and when did you got the invite. Also, when did you apply for your 189 and the grant date?

sorry for asking too many questions. I am really stressed out about this whole situation.

when you've applied for MRT, do we have to apply for bridging visa B and is it easy to get it?

It would be of great help if you could provide me your agents details. Thanks.


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

I understand how stressful your circumstances could be.
I applied 189 on 25th of November and got grant on 17th of December.
If you are going oversea you need to have Bridging visa B and it is easy to get it. You just to have to walk into the immigration and fill the Bridging visa form and pay around $150. Staff will guide you what you have to do once you get in. You don't have to worry about it there too much.

Hope you get your PR soon! All the best


----------



## ysun (Mar 31, 2014)

chorcor87 said:


> I understand how stressful your circumstances could be.
> I applied 189 on 25th of November and got grant on 17th of December.
> If you are going oversea you need to have Bridging visa B and it is easy to get it. You just to have to walk into the immigration and fill the Bridging visa form and pay around $150. Staff will guide you what you have to do once you get in. You don't have to worry about it there too much.
> 
> Hope you get your PR soon! All the best


Congrats!
I'm in the same situation too. my visa 485 was rejected. Can you please introduce your agent to me, that would be great help. 
And also, I have an invitation to lodge for 189 however only offshore though due to section 48.

I have some questions. 
- Is lodging offshore application as same as in applying onshore?
- Is it wise to lodge and upload every required documents before returning back to australia?
- Am I able to pay for the application from any Australian banks?

I need some advice, thank you.


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

ysun said:


> Congrats!
> I'm in the same situation too. my visa 485 was rejected. Can you please introduce your agent to me, that would be great help.
> And also, I have an invitation to lodge for 189 however only offshore though due to section 48.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

1. Is lodging offshore application as same as in applying onshore?
= This I was really worried too, but as I was granted in 3weeks I am sure there is no disadvantage of offshore application. And I was confirmed this info with my agent. So I am very sure there is no difference between onshore and offshore.

2. Is it wise to lodge and upload every required documents before returning back to australia?
= Well, I believe that is what my agent did.. So I would say YES.

3. Am I able to pay for the application from any Australian banks? 
= U mean in cash? I believe you can as long as you know the immigration bank detail. I paid by check card and it was just normal payment process as other everyday payments.

Hope you do well with your plan


----------



## ysun (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi chorcor87,
Thank you so much for replying 

If you don't mind, I have more questions. here it goes:


If CO asks to provide more documents after in contact, we can upload that particular documents onshore, is that right?
and also did u have to go back to your home country to collect your visa 189 grant? 

What happen to your visa 485 mrt application? was it successful ?

And lastly, may I know is your agent resided in melbourne. If he/she is, can you please give me the details.


Thanks again.


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

ysun said:


> Hi chorcor87,
> Thank you so much for replying
> 
> If you don't mind, I have more questions. here it goes:
> ...


1. I did not have any CO contact as I uploaded all the documents in advance.
If you want to shorten the time and all the complications, I believe a good agent can be a good option for you. However, I believe the online application must be done offshore since s48bar.

2. I stayed in New Zealand for 4days, but however my agent told me to stay minimum of 5days just to be safe.

3. I dropped the MRT case the day after I got granted. Actually I was going to see what happend to the case so perhaps I could get my money back($1600). However, I wanted no more complications so I withdraw the case.

4. As for the agent, the one helped me was located in Brisbane though I live in Sydney. Everything between us was processed through Email and was there no problem as I received responses real quick. Email me at [email protected] If you need the contact 

Good Luck


----------



## lkl4300 (Sep 5, 2012)

chorcor87 said:


> Hi Radical,
> I did offshore application and it took me less than 4wks to be granted.
> I was on bridging B and stayed overseas 2nights and 3days(some suggests one week or even until the visa grant but i think for 189 it seems they are being generous on this process).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congratulations.
I have condition 8503 "No Further Stay" (can't apply for any other visa within Australia). So i went to NZ and lodged my 189 application offshore. Btw, i was only out of the country for 2 nights and 3 days just like what you did. Not sure if this is alright if it wasn't my home country?

Did you do your medical check up before or after your case officer assigned you a HAP ID? As i know, we need to have a HAP ID in order to do medical checkup if we have lodged the application.

Thanks.


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

lkl4300 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations.
> I have condition 8503 "No Further Stay" (can't apply for any other visa within Australia). So i went to NZ and lodged my 189 application offshore. Btw, i was only out of the country for 2 nights and 3 days just like what you did. Not sure if this is alright if it wasn't my home country?
> ...


Hi 
I believe it does not have to be your home country that you have to be away to. I did the same thing as you and worked just fine.

I did not get any contact from CO and I remember I got my HAP organised by my agent so i don't really know how i could help you here ;(


----------



## lkl4300 (Sep 5, 2012)

chorcor87 said:


> Hi
> I believe it does not have to be your home country that you have to be away to. I did the same thing as you and worked just fine.
> 
> I did not get any contact from CO and I remember I got my HAP organised by my agent so i don't really know how i could help you here ;(


Hi chorcor87,

Thanks for your prompt reply.
I Have uploaded most of the required documents, now only remain the medical checkup. That's why i am confuse/not sure should i wait to be contacted by CO or i could do the medical check up first to speed up the process as my current visa will be expired in mid Jul (don't want to leave and come back again to save $ for flight tickets). The problem is... according to the immi website, we can't do medical checkup after lodged the application, and have to wait for HAP ID. sigh.. 
For your case, i think your agent had contacted your CO to get the HAP ID. 
anyway, really appreciate your help/reply.

Cheers


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't think the CO was my case I was in very close touch with my agency(like Everyday). Even my agency was surprised when he saw me getting the visa only in 3weeks so yeh i dont think that was the case. And when I come back to Aus from NZ, the HAP -ID was already organised for me and therefore immediate medical check up.
In my opinion i think you should find a way of getting HAP-ID, maybe you can contact medibank for it


----------



## lkl4300 (Sep 5, 2012)

chorcor87 said:


> I don't think the CO was my case I was in very close touch with my agency(like Everyday). Even my agency was surprised when he saw me getting the visa only in 3weeks so yeh i dont think that was the case. And when I come back to Aus from NZ, the HAP -ID was already organised for me and therefore immediate medical check up.
> In my opinion i think you should find a way of getting HAP-ID, maybe you can contact medibank for it


Hmm, i'll try to figure out if i could book the medical checkup with TRN #..

cheers.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2013)

lkl4300 said:


> Hmm, i'll try to figure out if i could book the medical checkup with TRN #..
> 
> cheers.


You can do it via My Health Declarations


----------



## lkl4300 (Sep 5, 2012)

chorcor87 said:


> I don't think the CO was my case I was in very close touch with my agency(like Everyday). Even my agency was surprised when he saw me getting the visa only in 3weeks so yeh i dont think that was the case. And when I come back to Aus from NZ, the HAP -ID was already organised for me and therefore immediate medical check up.
> In my opinion i think you should find a way of getting HAP-ID, maybe you can contact medibank for it


Hi chorcor87,
I have got my PR granted last week


----------

